# Spotting scope cover



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Anyone use one or recommend a brand? Do you cover your scope lens or not worry about it? I've apparently lost my lens covers and need something to cover them.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Typically you can get replacements from the manufacturer. I had a Kings camo neoprene one on a couple scopes. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

CameralandNY is a great place to get covers for a fraction of one from the manufacturer. 
Scopes are to much money to not protect in my mind.


----------



## Baron83 (May 24, 2016)

Thanks I'll check em out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

weaversamuel76 said:


> I had a Kings camo neoprene one on a couple scopes.


+1

Ditto on the Kings Camo neoprene covers. Fits like a glove.

-DallanC


----------

